# Kennzeichnung von Nachrichten in Outlook Expr. und Outlook



## Das-Em (17. Dezember 2003)

Hola,

in Outlook habe ich die Möglichkeit Nachrichten zur Nachverfolgung zu kennzeichnen, siehe rotes Fähnchen auf dem folgenden Bild.







Wie geht das beim normalen Outlook Express? Habe da nichts zu gefunden?

Bitte um Hilfe, danke


----------

